# KSW freakshow video: Pudzianowski vs Butterbean... with article!



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Former World's Strongest Man Mariusz Pudzianowski beat up the 450-pound former boxer Eric "Butterbean" Esch Saturday in a freak show fight in Poland's KSW mixed martial arts organization.
> 
> Pudzianowski went for a takedown early in the first round and got Butterbean on his back, and from there he went straight into side control and just landed punches to Butterbean's enormous head until the referee stopped the fight. Butterbean looked like a fish out of water -- or a beached whale -- and really looked like he didn't feel like fighting at all.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Pudz hits like a girl, Butterbean threw that fight aint no way a proboxer and a dude with 10 wins via sumbmission in his mma career loses like that. Those shots were light and bean looked like a fat whale that got removed from water. U tell me Bean could not move and defend those/?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta remember Butterbean is retired and he looks much bigger there than when he was actively fighting. I don't think Butterbean threw the fight I just think that right now Butterbean is in exactly the kinda shape he looks like he is in instead of before when he was more fit then he looked.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

It looked to me like Butterbean tapped at the end there. I don't know why he would tap though, coz Mariusz's shots didn't seem to do any damage at all.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Zajebisty said:


> It looked to me like Butterbean tapped at the end there. I don't know why he would tap though, coz Mariusz's shots didn't seem to do any damage at all.


It was officially Submission due to strikes, so you are right he did tap but still I am not sold on the belief that Butterbean threw the fight.

Everyone wrote Pudz off after the loss to Silvia but I just think he went in with really bad stratigy, gassed himself in the first round through been too committed and faidl to pace himself well, then as a result when he was on his back in the second he knew he was gassed out and did nto have the energy to get Tim off of him so he tapped, I still think now as I thought then he still have a chance of making it to the big leagues and been a danger, so its good to see him win.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, Butterbean on his back is like a turtle on its back - even I could finish the fight after that.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow - what an amazing fight!

Who would have thunk Pudzianowski would become the greatest HW in the world by beating Butterbean!

(Sarcasm may occur)


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Should Alexander Semin ever leave hockey for mma, I think he might have a favourable opponent in Pudzianowski.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

I gotta say though, the takedown Pudz did looked impressive. On the other hand, yes he is improving (as he should) but i doubt he can get his striking up to par in order to threaten any heavyweights.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Pudzi still sucks. Watch the beginning. He wasnt even able to dodge 2 slow jabs of butterbean.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a good laugh watching this.
Butterbean went into this fight for the money, i would say he is broke maybe.
Pudianowski is at 2% progress in his young MMA carrer. By the time he learns some decent technique he will be 50.

Good luck to both of them for their future fights.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

wheres all the Pudz = future world champion ppl like i saw on other sites in the past??

i know some of you are hiding out. I would too. Shameful for anybody who thought that guy was for real.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> wheres all the Pudz = future world champion ppl like i saw on other sites in the past??
> 
> i know some of you are hiding out. I would too. Shameful for anybody who thought that guy was for real.


Other sites suck! and most of the members also..


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Did pudz look a little smaller? Hmm.. bullshit fight really, but the one good thing Mariusz did was the takedown. Here's a clue: train with some wrestlers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that is what he did this time. Remember that Eastern Europe has some good wrestlers. Granted he didn't look like a natural but he did the smart move cause if Pudz had kept it standing there was the chance that Butterbean might've knocked him out!:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know about you, but the best part of that fight was that one dude singing the National Anthem.

Ho-ly shit, that was AWESOME!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Came across this while surfing mma-core.com

The Anthem before the fight.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_US_National_Anthem_Fail_In_KSW_14?vid=10012558&tid=104

Fail.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did KSW mess that up so horribly?:thumbsdown:


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Came across this while surfing mma-core.com
> 
> The Anthem before the fight.
> 
> ...


Man that cracked me up bad when i watched it, cheers for finding it!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm surprised that Butterbean didn't get offended when that happened. That dude really should've tried to learn the song before he attempted to sing it. He didn't even finish the song!:thumbsdown:


----------

